# high school sports? who plays?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

anybody else in high school sports? I had try outs for golf this week and did pretty well, I am playing number 2 spot on the JV team as a sophmore, I also am on the highscool bass fishing team! that is pretty awesome.. haha


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Lucky


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Football, baseball, wrestling.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Lucky


lol.. no high school sports yet 


archerykid13 said:


> Football, baseball, wrestling.


your pretty busy year round eh? I like to take the winter and spring off to focus on my school work, make sure I pass my classes.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

aint got time for sports, most every evening during deer season im hunting.


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

In eight grade but soccer captain for school team and travel


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arrowslinger 23 said:


> In eight grade but soccer captain for school team and travel


I played soccer my whole life until 9th grade when I quit, I was captain for all my teams, one of the top goalies in the state for my traveling team, hunting was more important than soccer tho.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

nope aint ever played. archery ment too much to me to hurt a sholder or wrist or break a finger ect... so i said screw it im guna just shoot my bow.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i run cross country and track and i play basketball, but i wish we had a bass fishing team!


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I play tennis in the spring so during fall and winter time i am able to hunt.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

yup. 4 years of both cross country and track with 3 seasons of varsity in each


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Could be on the football team, but football isn't my sport. Our school teams are not as big as yours up here !


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Football, wrestling, baseball all four years and played 4 years of college baseball and 2 years in the frontier league. You guys that say you don't play sports because you hunt, that's a pretty sad way to look at it. You have the rest of your life's to hunt, you only get to play sports for so long.....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

jmann28 said:


> Football, wrestling, baseball all four years and played 4 years of college baseball and 2 years in the frontier league. You guys that say you don't play sports because you hunt, that's a pretty sad way to look at it. You have the rest of your life's to hunt, you only get to play sports for so long.....


that is how I see it, I did not have the same appeal to soccer once I got into highschool because that is also when I got into bowhunting, and also 5 of my friends got tendentious in 8th grade from soccer and I did not want that!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have plenty of time to hunt and I get a 3.8 or higher every year.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Man my school stinks im a 7th grader and they cut every sport exept for cross country and wrestling. im no good at either so i dident bother with school sport this year that and my knee injury so i cant play football this year at all. but i still have archery as a sport.


----------



## bucksnbirds (Feb 26, 2011)

Basketball maybe??


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

when I wa sin school I played football from 7-10 grade year. Now I have a bad knee to deal with lol I also played basketball, but once I got into hunting It was hard to stay after school and run my ass off for football when I knowed I could be settin in a stand


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

theres no time for sports around archery


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

football wrestling and lacrosse


----------



## bpitt (May 22, 2011)

baseball


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

had a golf tourney today in the schools, our team placed 5th out of 13, I shot an 87, with the only eagle of the day


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

jmann28 said:


> Football, wrestling, baseball all four years and played 4 years of college baseball and 2 years in the frontier league. You guys that say you don't play sports because you hunt, that's a pretty sad way to look at it. You have the rest of your life's to hunt, you only get to play sports for so long.....


I will agree with you here...I did football, basketball, baseball all 4 highschool years and 2 in college plus kept playing ball in local leagues for a couple years before my shoulder stopped me...but i wouldnt have traded playing highschool sports for hunting...i missed out on a bit of hunting with my dad cuz of football but 4 years missed for a lifetime of memories with my boys that we still talk about every time we get together is a good thing...you can hunt til your 70 but you can only play highschool sports for 4 years.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Archery is a eat sleep shoot thing for me. I dont got time for anything else


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

basketball in the winter and then im the ace on the baseball team for spring and summer and then i dont play football cuz i need to be in the stand every night.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

arhoythunter said:


> aint got time for sports, most every evening during deer season im hunting.


 Huntings more important


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Cross country (no football team, small school) basketball and golf. While I do absolutely love hunting and archery, I have my whole life for that. Sports are only for four years, might as well take advantage of them when you can.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sweet! got another fellow golfer in here!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

same here i gave up playing sports when i got serious about shooting competitive archery 


FITAfanatic said:


> Archery is a eat sleep shoot thing for me. I dont got time for anything else


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I played baseball last year but in the team there were 17 players and he would never let anyone other than the seniors play so we all left. Maybe this tear at my new school I might try out


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

going on my 7th year of wrestling


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> sweet! got another fellow golfer in here!


I love to golf!!! I went out last night and shot a 38 on the front 9 of my home course


----------



## ASOTV (Aug 18, 2011)

My Senior Year of Football in the State Championship County In NE Missouri. I am an avid OUTDOORSMAN! You guys that talk about not playin sports to go hunting isnt right. I make time to hit the woods. Don't regret not playing ball to hunt. You have your whole life to hunt. Have fun playin a couple holes of golf or runnin up and down the court playing basketball with your buddies! Or playing FOOTBALL, The ultimate mans sport and fit in your hunting time with a schedule! Were young and havin fun! Enjoy the outdoors my friends!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

DannyBoy_24 said:


> I love to golf!!! I went out last night and shot a 38 on the front 9 of my home course


thats good!! I shot the goofyest round in my tourney yesterday... I shotguned on hole 10, so on the back nine I shot a 14 over, 50.. on the front I shot a 1 over, 36.. haha.. smacked a 45 foot birdie putt.. NO PROBLEM!


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thats good!! I shot the goofyest round in my tourney yesterday... I shotguned on hole 10, so on the back nine I shot a 14 over, 50.. on the front I shot a 1 over, 36.. haha.. smacked a 45 foot birdie putt.. NO PROBLEM!


hell ben how i play 10 over on hle ten is good hahaha


----------



## Mikeishere (Aug 17, 2011)

I do cross country that's it really but I play soccer all the time like pickup games n such


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

varsity golf jv baseball and football


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Football and varsity wresting.


----------

